# who were better Cyprien de Rore or Tielman Susato



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I like both composer but who were really better, i have sparse material of Susato and i love it to death while Rore music dosen move me that mutch even if i have a cd of Rore work...

Perhaps i like Susato better let's says perhaps so...

Look i now it's short but who really were greater between these two distinguised polyphonist of flemish renaissance...what is your verdict.


:tiphat:


----------

